# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Is my crown thinning?

## abdul

Hi everyone 
I just wanted some opinions from you guys 
Im 19 years old and have only recently started to pay attention to my hair

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mmmcoffee

Looks like a normal part to me. Keep an eye on of you are worried about it

----------


## drybone

Hi. 

Thanks for sharing. Can you do us one better? 

Can you show us your hairline as well? You can block out your face . If I can see your hairline in the front I can tell you my opinion on whether you are losing your hair or not.

----------


## abdul

> Hi. 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Can you do us one better? 
> 
> Can you show us your hairline as well? You can block out your face . If I can see your hairline in the front I can tell you my opinion on whether you are losing your hair or not.


 Here you are 

Thank You  :Smile:

----------


## drybone

Not  from what I can tell. 

Your hair seems pretty standard to me.  :Smile: 

Go about your life, and monitor it once in a while. Keep us updated if your hair changes.

----------


## abdul

> Not  from what I can tell. 
> 
> Your hair seems pretty standard to me. 
> 
> Go about your life, and monitor it once in a while. Keep us updated if your hair changes.


 Thank you, I will keep an eye on it, esp since my dad was the only one of his brothers to bald haha

----------


## UK_

The best thing to do is shave it grade 2 and then take a picture, its impossible to tell with all that hair in the way.

----------


## BigThinker

Just keep an eye on it or now.  And cut your hair.  Trust me.

----------


## abdul

I was worrying because almost every time I combed my hair I would find this



37 hairs here
mix of short and thick
long and thick
short and thin
long and thing

----------


## Hoyaboy

I am experiencing a similar situation, and I am not sure if my crown is thinning. My family and my hair stylist, as well as my doctor, tell me that it is a cowlick; but I am not sure what I am looking for. My hair is very thick, so the place on my crown where my hair parts in all different directions looks odd because I can see my scalp. Do any of you have any opinions? Does it look similar to Abdul's situation?

----------


## seanc94

Neither of you guys are thinning. Definitely normal, I wish mine was at 21 lol  :Frown:

----------


## Very Plastic

> I am experiencing a similar situation, and I am not sure if my crown is thinning. My family and my hair stylist, as well as my doctor, tell me that it is a cowlick; but I am not sure what I am looking for. My hair is very thick, so the place on my crown where my hair parts in all different directions looks odd because I can see my scalp. Do any of you have any opinions? Does it look similar to Abdul's situation?


 I don't question your crown thinning (you're fine), but what I do question is your choice of clothing.

----------

